# Detroit Red Wings Pumpkin



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Here is a Red Wings pumpkin I did by request for a customer. Thought it turned out pretty cool.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You have quite a knack for these more complicated designs, K I'm happy if I can just get the eyes on my jacks to look even:jol:


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks great... nice work.

What do you do keep it good till Halloween? I usually wait until about a week before the big night so they don't rot.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Haha! You've got patience my friend! Carving out the wings must have been something.

Good job, but I'd give you five stars for a Montreal Canadiens pumpkin!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I certainly do not have enough patience for any carving like that. Great job, kprimm!


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

You did an awesome job with the carving, and it looks like you put a lot of time and effort into it. But it would look much better if it was a Pittsburgh Penguin pumpkin....just sayin. Go Pens!!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

spinachetr said:


> ....just sayin. Go Pens!!


Ohhhh...someone is asking for the penalty box.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

I say he gets 5 and a game!


----------

